# Aim Small, Miss Small; 4 week Online Practice and Fun Shoot



## Jake Allen (Jul 6, 2012)

Ya'll want to play?

I think we can get 4 rounds in before Tree Rat season rolls around.

I have created this here armadillo target that should print just fine on any desktop printer; 8 1/2 x 11" paper, landscape. (pdf at the bottom of this page)

Simple Rules:

Warm up and practice all you want. 

Set target at 15 yards (Youth 10 - 12 yards, you pick): shoot 5 times in succession, (same arrow 5 times, or five arrows, don't matter which). 
Anywhere in the body scores 5, on the paper scores 2 points, and the center rings are marked to a 10 POINT Bullzz---eye!

Score each arrow per the target and total all five scores. Then write your name, total score, and date on the target. 
Take a picture and post it in that week's thread. Enter one target and score per week. That's all there is to it.

We can go Monday, to Monday, (four scores entered), starting July 9, and finish up on August 6.

I can keep up with the scores, and start a new thread weekly.

All for fun, practice, bragging rights and good natured ribbing.

Are you up for it?
Anyone up for getting soundly spanked, whip, by dead-eye Barry _mach_-Duggan?


----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 6, 2012)

Skunkhound said:


> I'm in!



Good deal!


----------



## chenryiv (Jul 6, 2012)

Skunkhound said:


> I'm in!



X2.  Should by a good time.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jul 6, 2012)

I have a borrowed bow, two borrowed arrows, one with only two feathers....heck yeah, I'm in!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jul 6, 2012)

Me to!
Great Target!


----------



## Clipper (Jul 6, 2012)

I got the target to print so I will give it a try.  An armadillo is more fun to shoot at than the Magnolia leaf I shoot at now.  Thanks Jeff.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks like fun. Great target Jeff.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 7, 2012)

Skunkhound said:


> I'm in!



Me too. Come on over later this week and we can shoot it. I have a printer.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 7, 2012)

I have to wait until the bow gets restrung, but if it happens this week, I am in!


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Jul 7, 2012)

I'll give a shot! Maybe not a hit.


----------



## Indian nate (Jul 7, 2012)

*Aim Small, Miss Small*

Looks like fun! I'm in!!!!


----------



## reiko1078 (Jul 7, 2012)

ill play


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm in, but I've got to get some ink for my printer.


----------



## whossbows (Jul 8, 2012)

im in


----------



## reiko1078 (Jul 9, 2012)

just used the printer at school to print my targets.  that 10 ring is small!       im going to shoot it when i get home!


----------



## devolve (Jul 9, 2012)

im in,


----------



## rehatch (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm definitely in!! Good chance to see how good I'm actually missing


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm in, but my ink is low so will print it out tonight. Shoot it tomorrow......


----------



## whossbows (Jul 9, 2012)

*round one*

10 warm up shots and then the target


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 9, 2012)

whossbows said:


> 10 warm up shots and then the target



errrhummm........show off!


----------



## chenryiv (Jul 9, 2012)

33 pts.  Well at least there's time for improvement! 

I Guess I don't follow directions too well......

"Score each arrow per the target and total all five scores. Then write your name, total score, and date on the target.
Take a picture and post it in that week's thread. Enter one target and score per week. That's all there is to it."


----------



## reiko1078 (Jul 9, 2012)

18 points and one miss. better luck next week!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jul 9, 2012)

Whossbows,
Looks like a 39 to me.  What am I missing?


----------



## whossbows (Jul 9, 2012)

i had to put the arrows back in for the picture,,i forgot to write my name and score before i pulled it


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jul 9, 2012)

whossbows said:


> i had to put the arrows back in for the picture,,i forgot to write my name and score before i pulled it



Good deal.  If I hit the paper five times I'll be ecstatic.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 9, 2012)

chenryiv said:


> 25pts.  Well at least there's time for improvement!
> 
> I Guess I don't follow directions too well......
> 
> ...



That is pretty good shooting sir!
Whoosbows is a real good shot. 

Just for fun, try it again, but shoot one arrow and walk up and pull, until you get to 5 shots.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 9, 2012)

I first shot five arrows blind bale before shooting the target and it helped. I got a 36.

I just noticed I was cutting the 8 line only on three, not 4 of my shots. My copy did not show the 7 line and I didn't think about it until I saw someone else;'s target. Sorry! I deducted a point from my score of 37 to make it a 36.

Skunk Hound came by a short while later and we shot again but not for score. I robin hooded one of his arrows, apologized, pulled the arrows and we shot again. Not to be outdone, David then robin hooded one of his own and did a much better job of splitting the shaft than I did. BTW, we were shooting from 24 yards when the RH'S happened, that's why you see arrows all over the target.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice shootin' Al!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jul 10, 2012)

I can tell I haven't shot in a couple of weeks....Darn work keeps getting in the way. Shot a 21.


----------



## whossbows (Jul 10, 2012)

one at a time and no warm up,,,(;-)


----------



## whossbows (Jul 10, 2012)

wrong picture again


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Jul 10, 2012)

I only have two arrows (ordering more this weekend). 2 warm up shots.  The second pics shows an extra hole, I forgot to add my name on the taget and let one fly on the way in the house.


----------



## rehatch (Jul 10, 2012)

5 warm up shots...Boy, I'm missing well!!! Better luck next week I guess.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 11, 2012)

While looking at some of the other targets I noticed the one I shot did not print well and I simply did not see the line between the 8 and 7 rings which changed my score by a point less. The others were line cutters. I edited my post to reflexct the correct score. Sorry 'bout dat!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 12, 2012)

Al33 said:


> While looking at some of the other targets I noticed the one I shot did not print well and I simply did not see the line between the 8 and 7 rings which changed my score by a point less. The others were line cutters. I edited my post to reflexct the correct score. Sorry 'bout dat!



Good shooting either way Al!


----------



## Clipper (Jul 14, 2012)

Never posted a picture here so having trouble.  Score this week was 14(8+2+2+2+0).  I have been consistently hitting the vitals on my foam deer but Jake Allen's armadillo humbled me.  I now have a new understanding of the phrase "aim small miss small".  I think this is going to make me a better archer.  I decided to shoot only one arrow at a time without warmup and space each shot out about an hour apart to see how I would do in a hunting situation.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jul 15, 2012)

First...the excuses.  New bow, only two arrows that are not shooting the greatest, one has only one full length feather and the nock on the other is being held in place with Georgia Chrome. 

Having said that I'm having more fun shooting this Super K poorly than if I was hooding arrows at 100 yards with my Alphaburner.  

I wasn't sure on the call for the shot that took off the end of his toe so I called it a "2".  If y'all think it should be a "5" I will certainly take it.  

Sorry for pic quality, cell is all I had available.


----------



## Knee Deep (Jul 15, 2012)

This is all I got. Maybe I can do better next week. Not sure how you score the one shot, it was just a little bit over the 8 ring but it was mostly in the 7. Figured I would ere on the side of caution with my scoring.


----------



## gurn (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok I just came up with ah great Idee. Well it aint all mine. Lot ah them fancy target archers use real fat arras so on ah close one that can still cut the higher score ring.
What you boys need is ah roll ah maskin tape and put ah big load ah winds at the front of the arra to fatin up the scorin end of the shaft. What ya think?? Purdy smart huh??


----------



## Al33 (Jul 15, 2012)

Knee Deep, looks like you broke the 8 line on that one so I score it as an 8.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 15, 2012)

After working on the honey-do-list for the last 2 months, first time I shot the bow in the last 8 weeks. No scores for me, it just felt good to get some time to shoot the bow! I even hit the little feller at time or two.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jul 15, 2012)

5,7,7,8,10=37 My third attempt. This one after a 15 shot warm-up.the two cold starts earlier in the week were less than stellar,although I did hit the paper all five times on the first try, I didnt cut a hair on the critter.lets not discuss the second try,LOL . Cav scout was right, this was a slice of humble pie!


----------



## rapid fire (Jul 16, 2012)

I shot a 17 last week.  It were UGLY!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jul 16, 2012)

Figured I better get out and shoot this morning before I left town. I was able to shoot some Saturday AM and then several rounds this morning. Did much better this time around! Score on the paper is wrong... the 2 should have been a 5, so it's a 39.


----------



## chenryiv (Jul 16, 2012)

2wheelfoster said:


> Figured I better get out and shoot this morning before I left town. I was able to shoot some Saturday AM and then several rounds this morning. Did much better this time around! Score on the paper is wrong... the 2 should have been a 5, so it's a 39.


Darn good shooting.   Gonna have go get out there after work. Temperature should only reach 91 today


----------



## devolve (Jul 17, 2012)

im late!!!!


----------

